
Ask HN: Are you planning to launch a software business in these uncertain times? - vanilla-almond
There are some dire predictions for the global economy due to the pandemic and the disruption and uncertainty that has ensued.<p>Given the ecomomic uncertainty, are you planning to continue with your plans to launch your software business this year? Or have you paused your plans and decided to wait to see how the economic outlook will pan out for the year? Or have you shelved your business plans altogther?
======
bnt
We’re working full steam ahead! Crisis come and go.

